# Love this LUCITE!



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, so I had some time to work on pens today and I figured I would try some lucite. I recently purchased this Lucite from exotics and I have to say..."It's AWESOME." I had to reverse paint the tubes and use sharp tools with small cuts, but it was well worth it I think.

This one is the Butterscotch Ripple Lucite on a full sized Majestic:







This one was the Root Beer Float Lucite:






As noted, I painted the inside of the blanks white. The Butterscotch Ripple Lucite was accented by this, but the Root Beer Float Lucite was so transparent that it truly took on the look of the white paint. A black paint or different color would change the entire look of these blanks...who knows

Well, enjoy.


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 2, 2011)

They are Outstanding, and so are your photos.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim,

Your pens look GREAT!!!

My suggestion on color of tubes would be to paint them close to the "background" color of the lucite.

My thinking is that the swirls will become more pronounced, and the base color more vibrant if the background reinforces the base color.

Hopefully, we will see many more examples in the next couple weeks (there are now a couple hundred blanks in customers' hands).  Thanks for posting yours!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 2, 2011)

Both are great looking -- well turned and well matched to the kits.  The butterscotch looks particularly opulent.

  -Barry


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Tim,
> 
> Your pens look GREAT!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ed,

Yea, after turning these I figured a change in paint color was in my future.  I hope to see some more and how they turned out with different tube colors.  It truly is an amazing product and well worth the effort to turn.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice looking pens. Good job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim, Lucite is fast becoming one of my favorites and yours is outstanding. Your photos show your artistic touch also. Just great all around work.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome pens.  I have been turning Lucite for a long time, I still have a healthy supply from Pipe Makers, but I am glad to see Exotic selling them too.

I agree, colour matching the blank with the paint will pop the look, I use the acylic craft colours from Michael's


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the feedback!  The next couple I turn will truly require matching the tubes with lucite tones.  I can't wait to see other members posting their lucite creations.

Again, thank you!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful pens, I've wanted to try some Lucite for some time, and these look like the encouragement to try it.
Thanks for showing these


----------



## PenPal (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim,

Ist pen like large splashes a tsunami of folding fluids as waves of colour absorb the space consuming even the kit and subduing it. Almost palpable leaves me gasping at the beauty in random design. The pen and cap arranged thus resemble an arch of honour much as crossed swords down the rows at a Military Wedding, an arch of triumph.

The base setting is opulent swaythed in neutral coloured soft pillows in a dream boudoir setting of softness broken by the stark crossing lines that hold everything together.

Pen 2 gains momentum but this time burst into a third dimension reminiscent of poured heavy liquid cascading and held captive by an unseen hand to form the delightful pen shape, the taming of the Skew.

I do prefer those kits sheathed, open the Chrome look takes over half of the pen section together a lovely continuum.

Root Beer and Butterscotch indeed needed as descriptive identity for selling time now to enoble them with fitting title like the Marquis of ? (grandeur in title).

You keep this up I am almost persuaded to break away more often from exceptional grained timber, over here they are outstanding irregardless of the suggestions for future pens suggestions simply waving wands for another time, in the here and now revel in the two pens you created as you wove that magic, take a bow, be proud from every present aspect of these actual pens that command and demand respect.

Extraordinary writing instruments , Front and centre standouts.

I enjoy your creations and humility.
Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you kindly Peter, it's always an honor to get feedback from you!  You speak so passionately about the craft and in a way that makes me look twice at my own work.  Thank you!


----------



## robutacion (Apr 2, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Tim,
> 
> Ist pen like large splashes a tsunami of folding fluids as waves of colour absorb the space consuming even the kit and subduing it. Almost palpable leaves me gasping at the beauty in random design. The pen and cap arranged thus resemble an arch of honour much as crossed swords down the rows at a Military Wedding, an arch of triumph.
> 
> ...




Wow...! 

A much as Tim's pens appeal to me, I get totally "flabbergasted" by your words composition Peter, just such elegance and flow that I only could wish to replicate...!

I wonder what a product review would look like, written by you...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 2, 2011)

I love both of them! I wonder if you got a similar color, only a bit darker? Either way, outstanding pens!!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I love both of them! I wonder if you got a similar color, only a bit darker? Either way, outstanding pens!!!!


 
They truly are different colors as solid blanks.  It's just that the Root Beer one is very translucent and it took on the properties of the white paint.  I think it would be a different story if I used another color.  I do like that final look of the Butterscotch one though.  Pictures can only do so much:biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 2, 2011)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!

Dave


----------



## corian king (Apr 2, 2011)

Very Nice set of pens.Keep up the great work!!
JIM


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 2, 2011)

Both are extremely nice. I guess I am going to have to try some Lucite. Nice looking stuff.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks different Tim!! different is a good thing well done.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been turning for about 7 months now and I really love the idea of working with different materials.  Lucite offers a bit of instant gratification when turning.  The only real effort is holding back and taking your time with the small cuts.  Aside from that this material is fantastic to work with and polishes up like glass with the micro pads and plastic polish.  I'll be ordering more lucite in the coming days ;-)


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2011)

Geez...can't argue with  your opinion Tim!  Awesome photo's too.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.

I kind of found the setting on my camera and flash that work well together for pens and a little post production work brings the image closer to what I see when holding the pens.  Just glad to be getting feedback...truly helps me grow in this craft.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 3, 2011)

That's really beautiful, the kit and blank go well together.


----------



## wizard (Apr 3, 2011)

Tim, Those are both BEAUTIFUL pens!!!  Peter used up all the very fitting adjectives and analogies to how gorgeous those pens are. My favorite is the Butterscotch Ripple. AWESOME photography. What type (Ceramcote..etc) of paint do you use to paint your tubes and/or reverse paint the blanks with? Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 3, 2011)

wizard said:


> Tim, Those are both BEAUTIFUL pens!!! Peter used up all the very fitting adjectives and analogies to how gorgeous those pens are. My favorite is the Butterscotch Ripple. AWESOME photography. What type (Ceramcote..etc) of paint do you use to paint your tubes and/or reverse paint the blanks with? Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


 
I used a two in one acrylic lacker paint for the reverse painting of the blank.  I also found that if you use a 600 grit paper and do a lite sanding inside it will result in a smoother look when the lucite is turned.  I did this on the butterscotch blank and it looks high dollar, the root beer one went directly to paint and it shows some of the ridges from the drill bit.  Just an extra step that will ensure the finished lucite looks its best.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Tim!!!! 

With all the beautiful work that you have been turning out, I swear that you had been turning for seven years, not seven months!

If you haven't done it already try making yourself a "paint stick". A rod/tube with swaths different sample colors painted on it. After you sand the inside of the lucite, insert the rod to see what color of tube you might like. Not a 100% fool proof of course (nothing ever is), but it can be a useful....and sometimes the results may surprise you!


----------



## fernhills (Apr 4, 2011)

The lucite is great stuff and they really shine up well.  I have done the amber ripple, i painted the tubes and blanks black.  I used c/a to glue it and you can still can see the smears, i think the c/a ate some of the color. I should have used tinted epoxy. I have some pics of it somewhere.  Your Maj. looks awesome, really stands out nice.  Carl


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 4, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> Gorgeous Tim!!!!
> 
> With all the beautiful work that you have been turning out, I swear that you had been turning for seven years, not seven months!
> 
> If you haven't done it already try making yourself a "paint stick". A rod/tube with swaths different sample colors painted on it. After you sand the inside of the lucite, insert the rod to see what color of tube you might like. Not a 100% fool proof of course (nothing ever is), but it can be a useful....and sometimes the results may surprise you!


 
Thanks for the kind words Dawn!

The paint stick sounds like a great idea and would take the guess work out of the finished look.  Thanks again Dawn


----------



## Tomspens (Apr 4, 2011)

Magnificent pen!  How did you take the picture?
www.paramountpens.com


----------



## LeeR (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful pens, I've got a Lucite blank, and will have to move it up on the list of blanks to try.

I'm equally impressed with the picture quality.  I'd like to know more about your lighting setup, if you'd care to share?


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tomspens said:


> Magnificent pen! How did you take the picture?
> www.paramountpens.com


 
I use a Nikon D300 camera with an 18-200mm lens.  The flash is a Nikon Speedlight SB-900 set at RPT 1/8 bounced off of the mirror in my bedroom.  I then do a little post production work in Photoshop CS5 to adjust the tone.  After that I use the unsharpen mask tool to sharpen the layer.  This is my process for the images.  I suggest that you use a manual focus instead of the auto focus so you can control the image instead of the camera telling you what it thinks you should see.

Those are my steps, hope it helps those in need :wink:


----------

